# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Cindicator

## Airicist

Website - cindicator.com

youtube.com/Cindicator

facebook.com/crowdindicator

twitter.com/crowd_indicator

linkedin.com/company/vote-

medium.com/@Cindicator

coinmarketcap.com/currencies/cindicator

Co-founder and CEO - Mike Brusov

Co-founder and CTO - Yuri Lobyntsev

Co-founder and COO - Artem Baranov

----------


## Airicist

What is Cindicator

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> We create Hybrid Intelligence by combining "Wisdom of the Crowd" and AI. 
> Our products can be used by traders, financial experts and investors for efficient asset management.

----------


## Airicist

Article "What is Cindicator (CND) and Why is it Up Almost 150%?"

by Chelsea Roh
January 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cindicator (CND) Price Grows to All-Time High Despite South Korea Controversy"

by Darrel S. Rivers
January 20, 2018

----------

